# Injured little boy



## Bree (Dec 30, 2010)

On friday the tiniest pup out of the litter (DOB 10may12) was injured. No one seems to know how it happened.

All I can tell you for certain is he has injured both his back legs (possibly pelvis). We went to the emergency vets on Friday night and got them to check him over. Was told possible pelvic fracture and sent home with pain meds. To our vets on Sat morning, she had him for a few hours and said there is no obvious breaks, dislocations etc. Gave me enough pain meds for 48 hours and let me bring him home. 
Today we had a followup visit with the vet. She said he has improved slightly since Saturday, but not as well as she had hoped. He has pain senses and step reflex movement in his left leg, and pain senses in his right, but no step reflex. She said she can move both his legs equally and there is no difference with them and it doesn't seem to hurt him while doing it.

He will not weight bare on his hind legs. He has adapted well and walks around on his front legs with his hind legs up above him but I don't let him walk around like that much as I'm worried he will fall and do more damage. I have him in a crate packed with blankets and a toy. I get him out when he is awake to let him play with his mum and have a feed and toilet time. He still has control of his toileting and not showing any signs of pain. Since he has been injured I have been bottle feeding him fluids as well as spoon feeding him puppy food. He hasn't gained any weight at all since Friday. He currently weighs 560g. 
Is there anything any of you guys would consider doing? am I doing anything wrong? We have another followup with the vet in 7 days. I just want to make sure I'm not overlooking anything.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Could it be nerve or spinal? Like a ruptured disk? It could be muscular and that will take a while to heal but I would ask about the other too.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this pup injured his back somehow. I think that you are doing the right thing in nursing care. NO play, jumping, etc for now. He needs just what you are doing. Just a quick visit with mom, and toileting. You are doing a super job as a nurse.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe he got sat on, stepped on fell or caught between something. There can be alot of things that may have caused this. The first thing my vet told me was that these dogs are very delicate and crack like eggs even from a small leap. 

I dont think you are overlooking anything. It seems like you have thought of everything. If he is anything like my girl was at this age, most of the day he will be sleeping. As long as he doesnt hurt and is comfortable that is what you seem to be doing. You are giving him the most important thing anyway...LOVE 

Get well soon!


----------



## Bree (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you. he tried to walk using all 4s this morning


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

That is awesome news  so glad to hear he is attempting to walk


----------

